# طلب معلومات عن المحرك المغناطيسي



## zzzccc (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن مدى القوة التي يولدها المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم ان يزودني بها
علما انني حاولت صناعته بحسب المعلومات الموجودة في هذا الملتقى لكنني فشلت
لكن ساحاول عدة مرات اذا كانت صناعة هذا المحرك تحقق جدوى وقابلة للتطوير
ارجو الرد


----------



## zzzccc (19 ديسمبر 2008)

لا شي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مراد بو معراف (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

أخ مراد الرابط محجوب ؟؟؟

هل من الممكن توضح


----------



## zzzccc (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي مراد
عفوا يمكن انت لم تفهم ما اردت بالضبط
انا طلبت معلومات علمية وليس فلسفية
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ارفع لنا صور التجارب 
او فديو منها حتى نستطيع مساعدتك 

فهى اقرب للتوضويح ومعرفة مكالن الخلل او القصور

والسلام عليكم


----------



## zzzccc (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم:
للاسف ليس لدي صور او فيديو
إن تجربتي اعتمدت على مواد بدائية (منزلية)
وان شاء الله سأحاول التجربة مرة اخرى مرفقة بالصور
شكرا اخي مبتدىءلينوكس


----------



## مراد بو معراف (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و رركاته 

 كلامى لم يعجب البعض ...ربما كنت مختصرا فى الرد . المهم ساحاول شرح وتبسط الامر .
فى الحقيقة هدا راى العلم 
هنا لا توجد فلسفة اخى ولا امنيات ..
اخوانى . لا يوجد محرك مغناطيسى او محرك دائم الحرك . كل ما هناك هو و جود بعض لمخططات النضرية . لا تغدو اكثر من دلك 
بعض المفكرين و لا اقول علماء اشتهدو فى وضع مخططات تبدو صحيحة .. المهم

اولا . يجب ان نعرف انه ويوجد قوانين فزياء و طبيعة تحكم الكون .. سبحان الله

كل حركة منتضمة دائرية تولد طاقة .من اكبر ماصنعه الانسان الى اصغر درة 
كلها ترتكز بمحور . هدا المحور معرض للضغط و الاحتكاك و يستهلك طاقة 
و الان كيف يمكن لقوتين متساويتان فى التجادب و التنافر انتاج حرك دائرية 
اين وهو قانون العزم المزدوج . ادن بما ان القوتين وتساويتان فى الدفع و الجدب فان العزم يساوى صفر 0 .هدا فى اى حالة كانت اما محور دوران عودى او افقى .
و بتالى لا يوجد طاقة لاحتكاك المحور . ربما تستطيع الاستعانة بقوى ثالثة و هى الجادبية الارضية . ولكن يجب عزل الجادبية الارضية من احدى الطرفين و يكون محور الدوران موازى لسطح الارض ربما هدا اسهل .
ربما يكون احد الاخوة شاهدة فيديو فيقول انها حقيقة و يدهب ابعد من دلك و تراه ينفق اموالا ويضيع وقته . ايعقل اخوان ان نصدق شخصا لا نعرفه و لا نعرف نواياه بمجرد ان قدم انا فيديو مفبرك و نكدب علماء و نضريات وقوانين يشهد العالم لهم بدلك.

اخى الكريم بما انك مهتم بهدا المجال انصحك بالبحث عن طرق و وسائل اخرى و بالاستعانة بالعلم و لا تنتضر الصدفة و العشوائية فى بحوتك .

اخوانى و الله انها مصيبة . بينما هم يبحثون و يجتهيدون و يخطيطون لمستقبل افضل . نغرق نحن فى بديهيات .. ربما هده من مخططاتهم 

السلام عليكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

لقد تمكنت من فتح الصفحة المذكورة كرابط مذكور في مشاركة الزميل مراد والكلام الموجود فيها هو : 

wad:
في الحقيقة انا معرفتي في علوم الفيزياء ضعيفة لكن هدا القانون الدي ادكره من ايام الدراسة والدي ياكد ان الكتلة والطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم 
قد تتحول من شكل لشكل ولكن الكم دائما ثابت 
سؤالي-مع اعترافي بضعفي في علوم الفيزياء-
1-الا يؤكد هدا ازلية الكون؟
2-الا يتعارض هدا مع فكرة الخلق التدريجي في الاديان الابراهيمية واستمرارية الخلق؟
3-الا يأكد هدا نظرة الديانة البودية حول وحدة الوجود ووحدات البناء الثابتة والمترايطة الكلية ؟

في انتظار تعليقاتكم


آمون رع:
تحية طيبة عزيزي واد 
صحيح ..
مع أني أذكر ان هناك نظريات عن أن الطاقة التي وُجد منها الكون تم استعارتها من طاقة الفراغ أو شئ من هذا القبيل ..لست متأكدا من صحة اختيار الكلمات !!
كذلك تدور أفكار حاليا عن الأكوان الموازية
لكن على كل حال .. وحسب ما عرفت في خلال اطلاعاتي على هذا الأمر المثير (أقصد بدايات الكون) انه لا تعارض مع هذا القانون الذي يحكم أزلية الوجود على كل حال
و كل بحوث العلم حتى الآن لم تلتقى مع فكرة موجد صراحة ابدا

أتمنى اثراء الموضوع ممن لديهم اطلاعات جيدة على هذا المجال

:-x 

Jigsaw Killer:
يمكن تحويل الطاقة من صورة إلى أخرى. فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكن تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة في بطارية الجيب إلى ضوء.

كمية الطاقة الموجودة في العالم ثابتة على الدوام، فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدثفى حدودطاقه ومعرفه البشر ، وإنما تتحول من شكل إلى آخر. وعندما يبدو أن الطاقة قد استنفذت، فإنها في حقيقة الأمر تكون قد تحولت إلى صورة أخرى، لهذا نجد أن الطاقة هي قدرة المادة للقيام بالشغل (الحركة) كنتيجة لحركتها أو موضعها بالنسبة للقوي التي تعمل عليها. فالطاقة التي يصاحبها حركة يطلق عليها طاقة حركية، والطاقة التي لها صلة بالموضع يطلق عليها طاقة كامنة (جهدية أو مخزنة). فالبندول المتأرجح به طاقة جهدية في نقاطه النهائية، وفي كل أوضاعه النهائية له طاقة حركية وطاقة جهدية في أوضاعه المختلفة.

الطاقة توجد في عدة أشكال كالطاقة الميكانيكية، الحرارية، الديناميكية الحرارية، الكيميائية، الكهربائية، الإشعاعية، والذرية. وكل أشكال هذه الطاقات قابلة للتحويل الداخلي بواسطة طرق مناسبة. والطعام الذي نتاوله، به طاقة كيميائية يخزنها الجسم ويطلقها عندما نعمل أو نبذل مجهوداً.

من يقول بأزلية الطاقة يقول بأزلية الخالق أيضاَ, ولكن, الطاقة الأزليه لو أنشئت الكون كنتيجة طبيعية (صدفة) لفهمنا الكثير من عشوائية وعبث الحياة والكون من حولنا, لفهمنا كيف أن أرضنا لا تمثل أكثر من واحد على الف الف مليار, أي ليست لها قيمة على الإطلاق وسط هذا الكون السرمدي, وهو ما يقودنا لأهميتنا شخصياً كبشر وسط هذا الكم الهائل من الاجرام والمجرات والنجوم التي لن تفيدنا ولا نشكل نحن منها أي نسبة تذكر, ومرة اخرى نرى أنفسنا اضأل من أن يخلق الكون كله لنا ! فكرة الإنفجار الكبير كصدفة غير مستبعدة نهائيا إذا إعتمدنا على نظرية ميكانيكا الكم التي فسرت (ولازالت) الكثير من معضلات المادة والطاقة ونشأة الكون, ولازال العلماء يعتبرون ميكانيكا الكم العلم الوحيد الذي سيثقل كفة فكرة المادة والطاقة .



wad:
مقتبس من: آمون رع في 06/06/2008, 02:34:11


كذلك تدور أفكار حاليا عن الأكوان الموازية


:-x


تحياتي عزيزي اموت رع

فكرة الاكوان المتوازية حسب ما افهمها لا تعتفد ان اي كون وجد من العدم هناك عددت صيغ للاكوان المتوازية bubble universe(انشقاق الاكوان),او
cyclic thoery)Oscillatory universe)
التي تقترح تسلسل في وجود الاكوان ناتج عن انفجارات كبيرة(بيج بانج) متعددة
فالمادةوالطاقة ثابتة بغض النظر عن وجود ملايين الاكوان المتسلسلة او انقسام اعداد الاكوان

اما نظرية multiverseفبالحقيقة اتمنى ان نجد من يوضحها احد الزملاء لنا

اقتباس

لكن على كل حال .. وحسب ما عرفت في خلال اطلاعاتي على هذا الأمر المثير (أقصد بدايات الكون) انه لا تعارض مع هذا القانون الذي يحكم أزلية الوجود على كل حال


ادا كنت توازن هنا بين الكون والله فهدا هو الPantheism ولا علاقة لهده النظرة بالاديان الابراهيمة

وهدا تعليقي ايضا على مداخلة الزميل آينشتاين

اقتباس

من يقول بأزلية الطاقة يقول بأزلية الخالق أيضاَ


اما بالنسبة لاخد الطاقة من الفراغ فلا توجد عندي معلومات في هدا الخصوص

اشكرك امون رع 

شكرا عزيزي ابنشتاين 






آمون رع:
لا لا عزيزي .أنا قلت أزلية الوجود ..و ليس وحدة الوجود و حلول :-?
بانثايزم ايه :?? 


هذا كلام الرابط .........فمن لديه رد فليبادر....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

البحث في كل الاتجاهات واجب وتعلمت من بعض المدربين الغرب أن لاشيء مستحيل ودائما يقولون لنا أنه لايوجد مسلمات أو قوانين ثابتة بل هي دوما افتراضات تعتمد الاحصاء والمشاهدة....

لذلك انا مع خوض كل قاعدة ومراجعتها مهما كان مسلما بها....

تحية لكم واتمنى يستمر النقاش بطريقة علمية


----------



## مراد بو معراف (23 ديسمبر 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> البحث في كل الاتجاهات واجب وتعلمت من بعض المدربين الغرب أن لاشيء مستحيل ودائما يقولون لنا أنه لايوجد مسلمات أو قوانين ثابتة بل هي دوما افتراضات تعتمد الاحصاء والمشاهدة....
> 
> لذلك انا مع خوض كل قاعدة ومراجعتها مهما كان مسلما بها....
> 
> تحية لكم واتمنى يستمر النقاش بطريقة علمية


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم كلامك صحيح ويقبل النقاش 
نعم البحث فى كل الاتجهات واجب . ولا شيىء مستحيل ​اما فى ما يخص المسلمات و القوانين . اقول لك ليست افتراضية ربما غير مرئية ولكن محسوبة .لي سؤال اخى الكريم كيف يمكن عمل او بحث دون قاعدة تنطلق منها افكارك .
معنى دلك ان نجاح هدا العمل او البحث مرهون بمدى صحت قاعدة البدء
اخى الكريم هل تستطيع تجنب الجادبية
هل تستطيع تجاهل الحرارة 
هل تستطيع الغاء قطبين الارض الشمال و الجنوب
هل تستطيع توقيف الزمن 
وهل .....​ 
.هده كلها مسلمات .نتجت عنها قوانين ثابتة ​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخ مراد على الرد

هذه هي الفكرة هل يجب ان نسلم بأن الجاذبية قاعدة لا يمكن إلغاءها أم من الممكن التحايل عليها بطريقة أخرى

وهذا ما فعلوه عندما ابتكرو جهاز بموجات مغناطيسية عادل جاذبية الأرض فانطلقت المواد سابحة شاهدت ذلك في أحد

البرامج الوثائقية... الفكرة التي أقصدها أن لابد من الشك في كل شيء على هذه الأرض باستثناء مسلمات أخبرنا بها

الخالق عزوجل في كتابه وأوضح رسوله أنه فوق قدرة عقولنا كبشر... أما مادون ذلك فمن حق كل انسان أن يبحث

في حقيقة الأمور ويصل لقناعة تخصه ....... وفي النهاية العلماء اعتمدو مبدأ الملاحظة والاحصاء كأداة لصياغة القواعد

بصورة عامة حسابية أو فيزيائية أو كيميائية أو غير ذلك...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> لقد تمكنت من فتح الصفحة المذكورة كرابط مذكور في مشاركة الزميل مراد والكلام الموجود فيها هو :
> 
> wad:
> في الحقيقة انا معرفتي في علوم الفيزياء ضعيفة لكن هدا القانون الدي ادكره من ايام الدراسة والدي ياكد ان الكتلة والطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم
> ...




هذا وللاسف عال مؤسف 

ان نجد منى يحفظ قانون بغير فهم له ويريد ارباك القاري ء اخفاء العلم والتكنولوجيا 

فعلينا ان نكذب اعيننا و نوقف عقولنا ونكذب العالم اجمع لنصدق من يقول انه ضعيف فى الفيزياء 

اليست تلك مصيبة 

لماذا لا يطبقها على المفاعلات النووية اللتى تستخدم الكهرباء لانتاج كهرباء وبالتالى فان المحصلة صفر


----------



## zzzccc (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للأخ مراد على هذه المحاضرة اللطيفة
أولا: اني اعتمد في بحثي هذا على طرق ووسائل علمية وعلى الاستفادة من خبرات الاخرين وإلا لما كنت وضعت هذه المشاركة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب الذي يتميز اعضاؤه ومشرفوه بقدر ممتاز من المعلومات العلمية والشهادات الأكاديمية (بدليل مستوى المواضيع المطروحة) بل كنت اكتفيت بوضعه بإحدى مواقع الشات اذا كنت اعتمد على الصدفة او التسلية
ثانيا: آن لنا ان نخرج من نظرية المؤامرة التي وضعنا انفسنا بها فنحن ايضا نبحث ونجتهد بإذن الله والافضل لنا ان لا نضيع الوقت بالأخذ والرد بل نستغله بما فيه الخير لنا ولأوطاننا وذلك بالبحث والحوار بكل المجالات بما فيها العلم والفلسفة
شكرا


----------



## مراد بو معراف (24 ديسمبر 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> شكرا لك أخ مراد على الرد
> 
> هذه هي الفكرة هل يجب ان نسلم بأن الجاذبية قاعدة لا يمكن إلغاءها أم من الممكن التحايل عليها بطريقة أخرى
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
تقدير و احترام لمداخلتك اخى محمد الكردى
اعجبتنى كلمة - ممكن التحايل عليها - التجربة او الجهاز التى تتحدث عنه موجود فعلا
هناك جهاز يستعمل الحقل المغناطيسى 
و هناك تجربة اخرى باستعمال النيتروجين السائل
كلتى الحالتين يعمل بنفس المبدء . وهو خلق موجة مغناطيسية مضغوطة
وهو يشبه من حيث المقارنة طريقة عمل الطائرة المروحية - الهيلكوبتر -
فهل نستطيع ان نقول ان من صنع طائرة الهيلكوبتر قد غزل الجادبية
لا يا اخى 
المبدء نفسه دلك باستعمال ضغط الهواء و الاخر ضغط الحقل المغناطيسى
هناك فرق واحد فقط هو ان الضغط المغناطيسى يرفع المعادن فقط التى عددها الدرى 26 اى الحديد و مشتقاته
اما الضغط الهوائى فيستطيع رفع كل المعادن و الاشياء ​ 
للتنبه فقط ان التعرض الى ضغط مغناطيسى من هدا النوع خطير جيد ​ 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## مراد بو معراف (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> هذا وللاسف عال مؤسف
> 
> ان نجد منى يحفظ قانون بغير فهم له ويريد ارباك القاري ء اخفاء العلم والتكنولوجيا
> 
> ...


 
اخى الكريم مداخلتك هده تجعلني اخرج عن نطاق الموضوع و مع دلك
سوف احاول اثراء الموضوع معاك 
ادا كنت تقصد الرابط الاول فهو مجرد نقاش فيه اشياء مرتبطة بالموضوع
وانا لست عضوا فيه . كان الموضوع يتحدث عن عدم امكانية الحصول على طاقة المجانية من غير الاستعانة من الموارد التى خلقها الله 
بمعنى اخر لا تستطيع ان تنتج طاقة بمعزل عن الله خلق الاسباب وخالق كل شيىء 
بالبحث عن الطاقة المجانية انت بدلك كمن يريد ان يعيش من غير طعام و ماء
اخى الكريم هناك الطاقة الموجه 
الطاقة الشمسية موجه بالسيليكون المطعم بما يسمى الشوائب انتاج الكنرونات وشحنها
و يجب ان تحمد الله كل يوم كى تشرق الشمس مرة الخرى
طاقة الرياح لتحويل الحركة الى طاقة
ويجب ايضا ان تحمد الله ان لا تتوقف الرياح
الطاقة النووية . لم افهم قولك استعمال الكهرباء لانتاج الكهرباء انت اصلا عندك كهرباء لمادا
تريد انتاج الكهرباء وادا كنت تقصد بان الحاصل بينهما صفر بقانون العزم المزدوج 
انا اسف بان اقول لك بانك لا تعرف هدا القانون اصلا
اعود الى الطاقة النووية كنت اقول بانك يجب ان تحمد الله على وفرت اليورانيم و الماء و تخصيبهما 
كل ما اريد ان اقوله هو ان الله سبحانه خلق سونن متدافعة 
لايجوز الغائها
و فى الاخير اقول لك و الله انا ايضا اريد ان اجتهد و ابحث واكتشف
فكيف امنع الاخرين من دالك 
و اقول لك ايضا لا اتردد فى دخول اى منتدى اكان اعضائه كفارا او مشركين او بوديين
او غيرهم
انا ابحث عن العلم عند اى كان . لماد هم اخدو منا حضارتنا وعلمنا بل اكثر من دلك
كانوا سببا فى تخلفنا و حرماننا
تصور اخى تتوقف حضارة كاملة لقرون​ 

تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## مراد بو معراف (24 ديسمبر 2008)

zzzccc قال:


> شكرا للأخ مراد على هذه المحاضرة اللطيفة
> أولا: اني اعتمد في بحثي هذا على طرق ووسائل علمية وعلى الاستفادة من خبرات الاخرين وإلا لما كنت وضعت هذه المشاركة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب الذي يتميز اعضاؤه ومشرفوه بقدر ممتاز من المعلومات العلمية والشهادات الأكاديمية (بدليل مستوى المواضيع المطروحة) بل كنت اكتفيت بوضعه بإحدى مواقع الشات اذا كنت اعتمد على الصدفة او التسلية
> ثانيا: آن لنا ان نخرج من نظرية المؤامرة التي وضعنا انفسنا بها فنحن ايضا نبحث ونجتهد بإذن الله والافضل لنا ان لا نضيع الوقت بالأخذ والرد بل نستغله بما فيه الخير لنا ولأوطاننا وذلك بالبحث والحوار بكل المجالات بما فيها العلم والفلسفة
> شكرا


 

لا ادرى اخى اشعر بالاستهزاء من مداخلتك هده
كلنا هنا لنتعلم . هل بسبب نصيحتى لك بان تدرس كل خطوة تعملها فى بحثك
تقول اولا بدون فلسفة ثم تقول بالفلسفة..​ 
المهم اتمنى ان تكمل بحثك و تبشرنا بنجاحه ان شاء الله 
اه......بدون فلسفة لو سمحت​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أخ مراد لك مني كل الاحترام على أسلوبك الراقي في النقاش.... تحية لك


----------



## zzzccc (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مراد بو معراف قال:


> لا ادرى اخى اشعر بالاستهزاء من مداخلتك هده
> 
> كلنا هنا لنتعلم . هل بسبب نصيحتى لك بان تدرس كل خطوة تعملها فى بحثك
> تقول اولا بدون فلسفة ثم تقول بالفلسفة..​
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:7:
لا تعليق من اجل عدم إضاعة الوقت
شكرا


----------



## اسامةالجمل (6 أكتوبر 2010)

في الحقيقة انا لست مهندسا ميكانيكيا و لكن من بحثي و اهتمامي العميق و الدؤوب في هذا الموضوع و بوجود الافلام التي توضح فعالية و حركة هذا المحرك العجيب و بعد تجاربي الشخصية على نماذج لهذا المحرك (التي لم تصنع الحركة الدائمة) استنتجت ان الحركة لا تكون دائرية كاملة حول المحور الا بوجود عازل مغناطيسي يوجه قوة التنافر بزاوية معينه واحدة بل و يمنع قوة التجاذب للمغناطيس التي تمنعه من اكمال الدائرة و تجاوز نقطة الصفر. فإذا اسعفنا الخبراء في هذة النقطة تحديدا نستطيع صنعه و ايضا استعمالة.
اسامة الجمل


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا صحيح يا أخي أسامة 

ولقد ذكرنا ذلك في مواضيع اخرى في هذا القسم


----------



## mhmdmh (6 أكتوبر 2010)

والله انا فكرت وحلمت به كثيرا
ولولا عدم وجود الامكانيات
لصنعته من الصبح
لا ادري ان كان هدفكم بهذا هو الاحباط ام هي الحقيقة
عالعموم بوركتم ايا كان هدفكم
مشكور يا صاحب الموضوع


----------

